# Do you like Animals ?



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

*..................*

..................


----------



## AxeDroid (Jan 11, 2013)

I love hugging my cat.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

i like our dog and i like our cat. nice fellows. i don't support the killing and eating of animals. but i don't overly love animals tbh, i just respect them.

birds are charming as hell though. i like birds.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

AxeDroid said:


> I love hugging my cat.


That's nice.


----------



## zounou (Jul 13, 2013)

totally, my favorite meats are fish and chicken


----------



## visualkeirockstar (Aug 5, 2012)

Yes fishes.


----------



## RadioactivePotato (Jan 6, 2013)

Yes, especially my dogs. Its always nice to have somebody to cuddle whenever you want to.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

RadioactivePotato said:


> Yes, especially my dogs. Its always nice to have somebody to cuddle whenever you want to.


You are right.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Well I'm glad nobody (yet) seems to hate them. Though I'm pretty sure my rabbit hates me.


----------



## BillDauterive (Oct 24, 2012)

I do, but not enough to own a pet, at least not yet anyways.


----------



## SnowFlakesFire (Aug 23, 2012)

Love


----------



## Milco (Dec 12, 2009)

It's a bit like asking somebody if they like or dislike food.
There'll be some people like and there'll be some people dislike.


----------



## Versus (Jul 25, 2013)

Depends on my mood, lol. I do like dogs though.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

to imply that one loves animals while eating meat is blasphemy! you only love certain animals in that case... probably cats or dogs.


----------



## alenclaud (Mar 31, 2013)

I have nothing against animals. Certain ones make a nice companion, others I don't want to be around- much less cuddle with - and most are just meant to be more cared for.


----------



## To22 (Apr 6, 2012)

Probably not all of them. I hate to say it, but I don't feel like I love Squids...


----------



## Grushenka (Aug 1, 2013)

not really


----------



## Glass Child (Feb 28, 2013)

I treat my pets better than I treat people sometimes...
Pamper them all the time and let them know I love em'

I really do love animals though. So many different kinds and they're all unique.


----------



## alienbird (Apr 9, 2010)

I LOVE animals. :yes
Animals are so fascinating to learn about. As a child, I used to get those Zoobook magazines... and I loved those. I also had a huge binder filled with animal pictures and fact sheets. Visits to the zoo always made me extremely happy. I would always beg my parents to take me there every summer.

I used to have a huge obsession with big cats, in particular. The snow leopard has been my favorite animal since I was about ten years old. I'm still rather obsessed with certain animals. I like reading animal mythology too... fun stuff.

And my cat is my best friend. LOL.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Noll said:


> to imply that one loves animals while eating meat is blasphemy! you only love certain animals in that case... probably cats or dogs.


I disagree. :b


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Charmander said:


> I disagree. :b


you're probably objectively wrong then. one does not eat someone they love, unless they love it like food. which to me is disgusting.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Noll said:


> you're probably objectively wrong then.


If you're a vegetarian all you're doing is assuming how meat-eaters think. Just because we eat the occasional burger it doesn't mean we're only able to like dogs and cats.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Charmander said:


> If you're a vegetarian all you're doing is assuming how meat-eaters think. Just because we eat the occasional burger it doesn't mean we're only able to like dogs and cats.


see my edit.


----------



## GangsterOfLove (Apr 23, 2013)

I love lot's of things about animals! I like cuddling them, playing with them, eating them... the list goes on.


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

The ignorance of some vegetarians is staggering to me. Please stop claiming to love animals more than other people when you have no insights into the minds of the other people on here. Meat eating or not, it has nothing to do with your love for the living animals in the world.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Grand said:


> I LOVE animals. :yes
> Animals are so fascinating to learn about. As a child, I used to get those Zoobook magazines... and I loved those. I also had a huge binder filled with animal pictures and fact sheets. Visits to the zoo always made me extremely happy. I would always beg my parents to take me there every summer.
> 
> I used to have a huge obsession with big cats, in particular. The snow leopard has been my favorite animal since I was about ten years old. I'm still rather obsessed with certain animals. I like reading animal mythology too... fun stuff.
> ...


That is so sweet..


----------



## prettyful (Mar 14, 2013)

i dont like animals.......i LOVE them xD


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Grand said:


> I LOVE animals. :yes
> Animals are so fascinating to learn about. As a child, I used to get those Zoobook magazines... and I loved those. I also had a huge binder filled with animal pictures and fact sheets. Visits to the zoo always made me extremely happy. I would always beg my parents to take me there every summer.
> 
> I used to have a huge obsession with big cats, in particular. The snow leopard has been my favorite animal since I was about ten years old. I'm still rather obsessed with certain animals. I like reading animal mythology too... fun stuff.
> ...


I was pretty much the exact same as you when I was younger (who am I kidding, I'm the same now as well) except I always liked Lynx the most. They're just so regal looking


----------



## Scrub-Zero (Feb 9, 2004)

I love em and hug em. Those that can be hugged, anyway. I would hug a badger or a bear but i don't think they would let me.

I have high respect for animals. I respect them more than i respect most humans


----------



## justanotherbird (Jun 10, 2013)

i love them so much I dont eat them


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

Logan X said:


> I love em and hug em. Those that can be hugged, anyway. I would hug a badger or a bear but i don't think they would let me.
> 
> I have high respect for animals. I respect them more than i respect most humans


 I also respect them more than i respect most humans and bear is on of my favorite animal so sure i would like to Hug it.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

BTAG said:


> The ignorance of some vegetarians is staggering to me. Please stop claiming to love animals more than other people when you have no insights into the minds of the other people on here. Meat eating or not, it has nothing to do with your love for the living animals in the world.


i don't though. but you can't love someone and then support the killing and eating of the individual. that's silly. eating a cow IS disrespectful towards the cow, it's NOT loving. i thought you would realize. one who eats meat does NOT love ALL animals.

"i love my mom so i'm gonna go kill and eat her xDDDD"


----------



## BTAG (Jun 27, 2013)

Noll said:


> i don't though. but you can't love someone and then support the killing and eating of the individual. that's silly. eating a cow IS disrespectful towards the cow, it's NOT loving. i thought you would realize. one who eats meat does NOT love ALL animals.
> 
> "i love my mom so i'm gonna go kill and eat her xDDDD"


I'm still unable to fathom how anyone can draw those conclusions. You are missing the living part of what I said. I do not support the killing of things, but when there is food that will otherwise rot, you might as well make use of it. You can't see someone write on a piece of paper, and then assume that they support the destruction of our forests. It's ridiculous to think that way. You have no idea how someone felt about an animal when it was living, so you can't stereotype everyone that doesn't share your diet. You don't automatically love animals more by letting them die for absolutely nothing.


----------



## UltraShy (Nov 8, 2003)

I find that dead animals are absolutely delicious, despite what vegans will say to the contrary.

I'm also rather fond of my rats, Eddie & Blaze. Well, I don't like them quite as much when it's time to clean their cage.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

BTAG said:


> I'm still unable to fathom how anyone can draw those conclusions. You are missing the living part of what I said. I do not support the killing of things, but when there is food that will otherwise rot, you might as well make use of it. You can't see someone write on a piece of paper, and then assume that they support the destruction of our forests. It's ridiculous to think that way. You have no idea how someone felt about an animal when it was living, so you can't stereotype everyone that doesn't share your diet. You don't automatically love animals more by letting them die for absolutely nothing.


not paying for meat saves future animals because it lowers demand, silly. the lower the demand the lower the killing. i thought everyone knew this. and you shouldn't compare paper with meat, we do not need meat. if a relative or pet died, would you think "oh, i might as well eat it, it would be a shame for it to rot away xDDD"? it's not stereotyping to say that when a person eats an animal, that person disrespects the animal.

AND I NEVER SAID I LOVE ANIMALS. just because i don't believe in eating them it doesn't mean that i love every animal there ever was, you know, just like humans. did you see what i voted for?


----------



## Nekomata (Feb 3, 2012)

Love animals~


----------



## Canadian Brotha (Jan 23, 2009)

Pets are cool. I've never had any of my own but I've always loved friends when I got to see them


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Noll said:


> i don't though. but you can't love someone and then support the killing and eating of the individual. that's silly. eating a cow IS disrespectful towards the cow, it's NOT loving. i thought you would realize. one who eats meat does NOT love ALL animals.
> 
> "i love my mom so i'm gonna go kill and eat her xDDDD"


Cows are cute. They also taste nice. Simples.

I can't put myself into the mindset of a vegan and I don't think they'd truly be able to look into my mindset logically. Humans aren't natural herbivores. 
If I'm offered a bacon sandwich I'm going to eat it rather than let it go to waste. I somehow doubt the meat production industry will go into a meltdown because I refused one.


----------



## AceEmoKid (Apr 27, 2012)

Yes! I've always wanted to befriend a furry little (or medium sized, I'm not too picky) critter, or, you know, have a warm blooded pet. Unfortunately I 1) Have many allergies and 2) Our apartment building does not allow "messy" pets. I settled for my 2 red-eared sliders (aquatic turtles), Jay and Louie, both of who are 5 years old. I have to give them away to either a sanctuary or responsible owner before I move off to college, however. I'm a bit sad, but also relieved due to their cost on upkeep (for $8 a pair at Chinatown when they were babies, they sure grew to be expensive). 

However, when I get my own place of residence, if not able to afford a dog (when I was little I asked for all sorts of dog encyclopedias, care books, etc despite knowing I would probably never have one), I'll get a pet rat. I've always wanted a pet rat. ^_^


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

0 votes for hate! Yeah SAS, you are awesome.

I should say, though... I don't *like* certain animals, things such as... little yappy spoiled dogs, animals that maul you to death for no reason, pets that are bad and poop on beds, etc. But I don't hate them, just dislike certain things about them.



Charmander said:


> Humans aren't natural herbivores.


Actually... some research shows that we are only designed to eat meat in extreme situations, like for survival. We aren't meant to eat it everyday, or especially as much as we do in most American diets (and other countries). For instance, the Japanese typically eat very little meat, combining a small chunk with large amounts of rice. That is a much healthier way to eat meat, if you must. The amount of meat most people consume is unhealthy in many respects.

I realize that's an _incredibly_ unpopular opinion, but it's the one I've obtained through reading and thinking. I respect your own beliefs, hoping that you also respect mine.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Cows are cute. They also taste nice. Simples.
> 
> I can't put myself into the mindset of a vegan and I don't think they'd truly be able to look into my mindset logically. Humans aren't natural herbivores.
> If I'm offered a bacon sandwich I'm going to eat it rather than let it go to waste. I somehow doubt the meat production industry will go into a meltdown because I refused one.


oh shut up about the whole 'i-won't-let-it-go-to-waste'-thing already, it's absolutely retarded, did you read the other things i wrote? and no humans aren't herbivores, we're omnivores. it's not about refusing a bacon sandwich, it's about not paying money to the meat industry. of course it won't go into a meltdown just because one person goes vegetarian, but it would save a tiny amount of animals and a tiny part of the environment (also your health). the more vegetarians the better, i'm pretty idealistic. fine if you don't want to be vegetarian (all of my loves ones eat meat), but to say you love the animals you eat is INSANE.

it doesn't matter how you think. EATING SOMEONE IS DISRESPECTFUL TO THAT BEING. and i don't hate you for it.


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

zomgz said:


> 0 votes for hate! Yeah SAS, you are awesome.
> For instance, the Japanese typically eat very little meat, combining a small chunk with large amounts of rice. That is a much healthier way to eat meat, if you must. The amount of meat most people consume is unhealthy in many respects.


So far 0 votes for hate and i was surprised to see that.You are wrong about Japan.There are people there who eat very little meat, combining a small chunk with large amounts of rice but there are also some more cruel things going on there along with China,Korea which you don't know.That is called *"Eating Live Animals"*.

There is a video i saw about a frog eaten alive.That was sick.It's half body is still moving in the plate,Damn it..It is really horrible.When i saw this video,i felt something different in my stomach.That frog looking at that girl while she is eating it ? It's eyes was slightly moving.My goodness...


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Noll said:


> oh shut up about the whole 'i-won't-let-it-go-to-waste'-thing already, it's absolutely retarded, did you read the other things i wrote? and no humans aren't herbivores, we're omnivores. it's not about refusing a bacon sandwich, it's about not paying money to the meat industry. of course it won't go into a meltdown just because one person goes vegetarian, but it would save a tiny amount of animals and a tiny part of the environment (also your health). the more vegetarians the better, i'm pretty idealistic. fine if you don't want to be vegetarian (all of my loves ones eat meat), but to say you love the animals you eat is INSANE.
> 
> it doesn't matter how you think. EATING SOMEONE IS DISRESPECTFUL TO THAT BEING. and i don't hate you for it.


God, you're a delight to talk to. How on earth is it retarded? 
Perhaps I should make my point clearer. I don't often pay money to the meat industry, but if I'm offered something, then I'll take it. Walking past a sausage at the supermarket won't bring back the animal just because I didn't buy it. I really don't understand your logic.


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Charmander said:


> Walking past a sausage at the supermarket won't bring back the animal just because I didn't buy it. I really don't understand your logic.





Noll said:


> not paying for meat saves future animals because it lowers demand, silly. the lower the demand the lower the killing. i thought everyone knew this.


.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Noll said:


> .


----------



## Noll (Mar 29, 2011)

Charmander said:


>


i refuse to respond to you again in this thread. if when you love someone it is because you think they're cute and 'tasty' i wouldn't want to be in a relationship with you. :no too dangerous.


----------



## Charmander (Sep 5, 2012)

Noll said:


> i refuse to respond to you again in this thread. if when you love someone it is because you think they're cute and 'tasty' i wouldn't want to be in a relationship with you. :no too dangerous.


Well so far you haven't been able to give me a decent answer about being able to like an animal and not be a vegetarian without insulting me, so that's fine with me.

Edit: And changing the subject.


----------



## NoHeart (May 5, 2012)

I love animals, covered in marinade and grilled to perfection, I love it!


----------



## zomgz (Aug 17, 2009)

Sameer said:


> You are wrong about Japan.There are people there who eat very little meat, combining a small chunk with large amounts of rice but there are also some more cruel things going on there along with China,Korea which you don't know.That is called *"Eating Live Animals"*.
> 
> The below link is from my DA journal.See the video from that link.
> 
> ...


Oh yeah I remember reading about that. It's so gross, bleck! That's messed up. I don't think eating live animals is the norm, though. I couldn't even watch parts of those videos.


----------



## farfegnugen (Aug 16, 2010)

Yep, I would like to do one of those wildlife shows where I go around irritating them for educational purposes.


----------



## kenny87 (Feb 22, 2009)

do you mean liking them as pets or as food, I think many are tasty, but for pets all they do is cost you money without giving anything back.


----------



## cooperativeCreature (Sep 6, 2010)

I've eaten many an animal.


----------



## Xenos (Jun 24, 2012)

I find all animals fascinating, but I only _like_ mammals. Mammals are more similar to us than they are different; they tend to share our general sensory experience of the world. Reptiles and bugs and fish might as well be aliens. You can have an emotional relationship with a cat or a dog or a chimpanzee that you can't have with a lizard or a pet tarantula or something like that.


----------



## AlchemyFire (Mar 4, 2013)

Love :heart


----------



## h00dz (Dec 25, 2012)

I have to say I'm an animal lover, I have taken in stray cats and dogs that I have found or got from the pound all my life. I cant imagine not having the love and affection of an animal around <3


----------



## Sameer (Feb 2, 2010)

h00dz said:


> I have to say I'm an animal lover, I have taken in stray cats and dogs that I have found or got from the pound all my life. I cant imagine not having the love and affection of an animal around <3


That is very nice of you


----------

